# Pes 2010 lan?



## Ampo

How can I play Pro Evolution Soccer 2010 on LAN with my friend? I can't see any multiplayer...

Thanks.


----------



## -WOLF-

Make sure the LAN cable is connected directly to your friends computer from your computer


----------



## creesball

I'll help out if you give me some more info. Is your friends computer on the network? can you ping him?


----------



## Ampo

I just can't see any *Multiplayer button* in MENU. Look at this:










And when I click on *Online*:










And yes, we are connected with cable.


----------



## -WOLF-

Did you buy this game in a store, either online or in retail?


----------



## creesball

You are connected to your friend via Ethernet cable? are you trying to do an ad-hoc connection? Hmmm are you disconnecting your internet to run that cable to your friends computer?


----------



## Ampo

Probably you do not understand me. As my screens show,* in MENU there is no MULTIPLAYER "button"*. The only thing is "ONLINE" button.

My question is - what I am supposed to do when I want to play PES 10 with my brother? Our PCs are connected with LAN cable. Let suppose that *we do not have Internet connection.* What would you do?

You know, every multiplayer game has option in menu - "Multiplayer". There you can create the match and make different settings. But PES 10 do not have this Multiplayer option...how can I create a match?

Thanks.


----------



## Lord Sirian

It looks like the game doesn't support LAN play. If there's no option for LAN then you'll have to play online.


----------



## -WOLF-

Or you will have to connect online to get into a LAN game.


----------

